# Hand strap for R



## ryanchapman (Jan 17, 2019)

Hello,
after some years with a 6D, I upgraded it for the new R. I like very much the camera, but the hand strap I had in my 6D (the Canon E1 + a custom Arca plate) does not fit comfortably into the 6D. I'm currently using a generic plate, but I don't think it is the plate but the camera + strap.
Has anyone found a comfortable solution?
Thanks!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 17, 2019)

I presume you mean R and not 6D.


----------



## killswitch (Jan 17, 2019)

I like the Clutch from Peak Design: https://www.peakdesign.com/products/clutch and their Slide strap on my EOS R. It is small but very well made and easy to attach/detach. When I bought them they also had the Arca style plate called ProPlate (which seems to be discontinued now) with which you could easily tether the straps. Check their website to see, they have some newer versions out now.


----------



## digigal (Jan 20, 2019)

I just received the Clutch from Peak Design today and like it very much. I like the fact that it can be quickly adjusted which makes it easier in the winter when you're wearing various weights of gloves. The plate that comes with it is anodized aluminum and works well with my RRS ball heads so it solves the problem of having to get a new plate for the R. I've ordered a couple more of their attachment systems so I can use them to attach the camera strap. I have one of Peak's bags that I use when traveling but had not used any of their other gear. I think I'm going to replace the hand strap on my 7DMII with the Peak Design one if I still like it as much as I do after my upcoming trip to Africa.
Catherine


----------



## ryanchapman (Jan 30, 2019)

killswitch said:


> I like the Clutch from Peak Design:


Thank you.


----------



## Jethro (Jan 30, 2019)

I just bought a Clutch as well - goes great on the EOS R.

Does anyone use their belt attachment system? Does it work securely?


----------

